# Happy Birthday to me



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

On the last of my Young-ish birthdays. Boo hoo. :'(


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> On the last of my Young-ish birthdays. Boo hoo. :'(


Happy Birthday to you! ;D

I you're feeling a bit down about it, go out and treat yourself to something nice! I've had a lousy week so I went out and treated myself to nice new shiny black 330ci sport cab with full red leather and all the trimmings yesterday. ;D I think Mart is hoping I don't have too many bad weeks as it could get rather expensive! : ;D 

I recommend that as a birthday treat you should pop down to Audi and pick yourself a nice new TT...you'll be 21 again when you leave that showroom  ;D


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY

[smiley=party2.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Happy Birthday Lisa!

Sending you a BIG KISS :-* : :

;D ;D ;D ;D

What pressies did you get then?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

A big Rover 800 vitesse AND a Merc S series
A folding walking stick that doubles as an emergency seat.
A beaded seat cover.
A remote contol caddy
Kylie lingerie
and a Darius CD Â 
Â ..................so far


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

So ALL the things a sexy girl dreams of then  :



> A fucking big Rover 800 vitesse AND a Merc S series
> A folding walking stick that doubles as an emergency seat.
> A beaded seat cover.
> A remote contol caddy
> ...


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday dear Lisa! Â [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
Happy birthday to you. Â ;D

Damm, can't find those virtual flowers Â :

Hope you didn't get too pissed   WTF do you want a fucking big Rover Vitesse for :-/

Hasn't he bought you that spanking new RHD TT yet? Â : Â


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Happy Birthday Lisa :-*

Hope you're having a great day (I love it when Birthdays fall at the weekend ;D).

If you don't get everything you want we can always "top up" when we go to Swindon ;D

Louise x


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Have fun Lisa!!

Shame you didn't join us today in our meeting...it was great and we could have made your day very special!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)




----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

One last time.................only 10 minutes left..............................HAPPY BIRTHDAY LISA


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Thanks to all, not forgetting those who sent me personal messages 

Had a fairly busy weekend and March is not only a mad month for birthdays on the Forum but a manic birthday month in our family too!

It was also my eldest sons 10th birthday (I had him when I was very very young) so have been go-karting, 10 tin bowling ( shopping :) cinema and eating and drinking all weekend!

PaulSTT I didn't have ANY of those gifts on that list, I did, however, have Diesel trainers, perfume, flowers, clinique essentials, new boots, clothes amongst other things........ and a load of dosh to spend in Swindon!

I am car-less for 2 days as I am having the dings sorted ( key scratch and tiny dent on bonnet) ready to sell and buy a RHD, so I may be on here a lot for company!

Looks like the sun shone for you all yesterday for your meet too.

Lisa


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

been away for a week so

HAPPY BELATED BDAY Â [smiley=party2.gif]

remember you are only as young as you feel!!

which is easy for me tosay COS IM still in my twenties muhahahaha [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

But you're a dentist and according to Robert Lyndsay (Our Family) Dentists have the highest suicide rate so in dentists years you are probably already middleaged.

That stat isn't true though is it?


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

i heard that its dental students who have the highest suicide rate!

so since i managed to get through dental school without topping myself, i think i'm in the clear [smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Is it so depressing studying to become a dentist then?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

My husband thought so, apparantly its very stressful especially when you have a girlfriend back home complaining of being lonely and broke.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

At least Lisa...you get free dental treatment now! So show us your shinny smile then!! ;D


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

well its what u make of it i suppose! i had a wicked time at uni, explains why im guna go back and do anotha degree :


----------

